# Slow ping, rtwn_pci. Realtek 8818CE



## Maccraft123 (Dec 6, 2018)

I tried:
-Googling - No answer
-Playing with sysctl - Broke completely
-Dic*ing around in BIOS - Did nothing
-Ndiswrapper - Kernel panicked
-Crying - Also nothing changed

On Linux pings are like 1ms or so

```
[root@maciek ~]# ping 1.1.1.1
PING 1.1.1.1 (1.1.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=12.743 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=11.875 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=11.634 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=12.043 ms
^C
--- 1.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 11.634/12.074/12.743/0.413 ms
```


```
[root@maciek ~]# ifconfig -v wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 00:1b:77:6f:9b:10
    inet 192.168.1.101 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    groups: wlan
    ssid Maluszki channel 2 (2417 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid a4:2b:b0:fe:58:a2
    regdomain ETSI country PL anywhere -ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i -wps
    -tsn privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
    TKIP 2:128-bit powersavemode OFF powersavesleep 100 txpower 30
    txpowmax 50.0 -dotd rtsthreshold 2346 fragthreshold 2346 bmiss 7
    11a     ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
    11b     ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
    11g     ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
    turboA  ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
    turboG  ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
    sturbo  ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
    11na    ucast NONE    mgmt 12 MCS  mcast 12 MCS  maxretry 6
    11ng    ucast NONE    mgmt  2 MCS  mcast  2 MCS  maxretry 6
    half    ucast NONE    mgmt  3 Mb/s mcast  3 Mb/s maxretry 6
    quarter ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
    11acg   ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
    11ac    ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
    scanvalid 60 -bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
    roam:11a     rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
    roam:11b     rssi    7dBm rate  1 Mb/s
    roam:11g     rssi    7dBm rate  5 Mb/s
    roam:turboA  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
    roam:turboG  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
    roam:sturbo  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
    roam:11na    rssi    7dBm  MCS  1   
    roam:11ng    rssi    7dBm  MCS  1   
    roam:half    rssi    7dBm rate  6 Mb/s
    roam:quarter rssi    7dBm rate  3 Mb/s
    roam:11acg   rssi    7dBm rate 64 Mb/s
    roam:11ac    rssi    7dBm rate 64 Mb/s
    -pureg protmode CTS ht20 htcompat ampdu ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8
    amsdu shortgi htprotmode RTSCTS -puren -smps -rifs -stbc -ldpc -vht
    -vht40 -vht80 -vht80p80 -vht160 wme -burst -dwds roaming MANUAL
    bintval 100
    AC_BE cwmin  4 cwmax 10 aifs  3 txopLimit   0 -acm ack
          cwmin  4 cwmax 10 aifs  3 txopLimit   0 -acm
    AC_BK cwmin  4 cwmax 10 aifs  7 txopLimit   0 -acm ack
          cwmin  4 cwmax 10 aifs  7 txopLimit   0 -acm
    AC_VI cwmin  3 cwmax  4 aifs  2 txopLimit  94 -acm ack
          cwmin  3 cwmax  4 aifs  2 txopLimit  94 -acm
    AC_VO cwmin  2 cwmax  3 aifs  2 txopLimit  47 -acm ack
          cwmin  2 cwmax  3 aifs  2 txopLimit  47 -acm
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## Maccraft123 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ping jumped to 2000ms O_O


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 7, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> [root@maciek ~]# ping 1.1.1.1 PING 1.1.1.1 (1.1.1.1): 56 data bytes 64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=12.743 ms


This is a normal response time. I get around 8ms on my FreeBSD laptop via wireless and exactly the same 8ms on my Linux gaming PC.
Cloudflare's DNS is still faster then Google's 8.8.8.8 which gives me around 15ms at the moment of testing.
Those response times will vary by the time of day and where you are in the world, i guess.



Maccraft123 said:


> On Linux pings are like 1ms or so


Nope, that sounds more like you pinged on the local network? Proof?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 7, 2018)

1ms does sound extremely low. Maybe if you lived a few doors down from MAE-EAST or MAE-WEST

```
PING 1.1.1.1 (1.1.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=251 time=8.971 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=251 time=9.058 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=251 time=8.804 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=251 time=9.211 ms
64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=251 time=9.504 ms
^C
--- 1.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 8.804/9.110/9.504/0.237 ms
```


----------



## shepper (Dec 7, 2018)

A ping typically makes several "hops" out and several more "hops" back.  traceroute(8) can tell you if the delay is lan vs wan.

As an aside, it looks like you are using TKIP as an encryption algorithm.  If your hardware supports it, AES is supposed to be more secure
TKIP vs AES


----------

